# Lysimachia



## Stoer (17. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Wasserpflanze ?
Lysimachia


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Lysimachia*

Hi Peter,

mit welcher davon denn

Lysimachia punctata
Lysimachia ciliata
Lysimachia nummularia
Lysimachia thrysiflora
Lysimachia  vulgaris
Lysimachia barystachys
Lysimachia clethroides

und 
und 
und

Lysimachia sind aber alles keine richtigen Wasserpflanzen (Sumpf- oder Uferpflanzen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Stoer (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Lysimachia*

Hallo Frank,

dann muß dieser Beitrag ja Unsinn sein !

http://www.fossilien-laden.de/Shop2006/laden.htm


----------



## Plätscher (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Lysimachia*

Hallo Peter,

schau mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfennigkraut

Das Zeugs wächst zwar auch ins Wasser hinein aber ist kein Nährstoffkonkurent der Algen, da es ihr Futter aus dem Boden und nicht aus dem Wasser zieht.


----------



## Stoer (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Lysimachia*

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für den Link, aber Lysimachia wird auch in der Aquaristik verwendet und da steht es doch voll im Wasser !


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Lysimachia*

Hallo Peter,
letztes Jahr habe ich _Lysimachia nummularia _in verschiedenen Tiefen in meinem Teich "versenkt". Es ist gewachsen und hat diesen Winter überstanden.
Ich nahm dazu Stängelchen der am Teichufer wachsenden L. nummularia, habe sie mit Nähgarn zusammengebunden, Steinchen dran und ins Wasser.So toll wie in den von dir zitierten Quellen ist es bei mir nicht gewuchert/gewachsen, aber die Pflanze hält durch.Meine Algen_ (ich vermute es könnten evtl. Jochalgen sein) _wachsen munter dazwischen. In meinem Teich ist das __ Pfennigkraut somit kein Algekonkurrent.._, _aber es guckt ganz hübsch aus und gekostet hat der Versuch auch nicht viel, da ich einfach meine am Ufer wachsenden Pflanzen benützt habe.Bis zur Wasseroberfläche, um da zu blühen,  hat es kein Versuchsbüschel geschaft, die niedrigste Versuchswassertiefe war bei mir ca. 30 cm und verzweigen wollen sie sich bei mir auch nicht, die Stängel wachsen eher langsam, gerade nach oben.
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Lysimachia*

Hallo,

dass eine Pflanze in der Aquaristik verwendet wird sagt noch lange nichts darüber aus ob es auch eine Wasserpflanze ist. Etliche Pflanzen halten einige Zeit im Aquarium aus bevor sie eingehen und das macht sich der Aquarienpflanzenhandel zu Nutze. Im Moment werden sogar Palmen (ihr wisst schon, diese Dinger aus den Oasen) für Aquarium verkauft! Dauerhafte Überlebenschance gleich Null.


----------



## Limnos (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Lysimachia*

Hi

@ Werner: Im Moment werden sogar Palmen

Natürlich sind die Pälmchen die fürs Aquarium angeboten werden, Todeskandidaten. Aber nicht alle Palmen sind Gewächse trockener Gegenden. Die Palme Sabal minor aus den USA wächst auch z.B. dicht am Rand von Flüssen, wo sie überschwemmt werden kann und ihre Wurzeln unterhalb der Wasserlinie hat. Ich habe ein kleines Exemplar an die 10 Jahre mit dem Topf im Teich gehabt, bis der Winter 08/09 ihr den Garaus gemacht hat.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## goldfisch (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Lysimachia*

Hallo Wolfgang,

erzähl bitte mehr über die Sabal. In welcher Größe hast Du sie in den Teich gesetzt ? Hast Du spezielles Substrat genutzt ? Wie lange hast Du sie draussen gelassen ?

Ich dachte  Nypa fruticans wäre die einzige "Wasserpalme".Im Hochsommer 2008 habe ich damit zusammen mit Grauen Mangroven experimentiert. Ist leider innerhalb 4 Wochen schief gegangen. Ebenso  2009 Schwarzerle. Der einzige Baum der bei mir im Wasser wächst, ist seit 2006 die gewöhnliche __ Sumpfzypresse. Im Büroteich habe ich wieder eine kleine Mangrove. Ein Tupelo wäre noch zu versuchen. Ich habe mal einen bei einen Holländer bestellt, der aber nicht geliefert hat.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Lysimachia*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dass eine Pflanze in der Aquaristik verwendet wird sagt noch lange nichts darüber aus ob es auch eine Wasserpflanze ist.



Hi,

Werner bringts da auf den Punkt. Die meißten __ Aquarienpflanzen sind ja auch keine echten (Unter)Wasserpflanzen. Sie vertragen es zwar auch lange Zeit unter Wasser (viele auch jahrelang), sind aber eigentlich Sumpfpflanzen (fast alle Echinodorus-Arten, die meißten Cryptocorynen, Hygophila-Arten, Anubias-Arten, Sagittaria-Arten). Echte Unterwasserpflanzen im Aquarium sind eigentlich nur __ Wasserpest-Arten, alle __ Vallisnerien, Nixkrautarten, div. Tausendblätter)

Das __ Pfennigkraut hälts auch lange unter der Wasseroberfläche aus, wächst dort aber bei weitem nicht so dolle wie an Land. Eine Algenkonkurenz ist es jedenfalls nicht, da die Blätter zur Nährstoffaufnahme unter Wasser nicht ausgelegt sind, die Triebe werden über die Wurzeln versorgt, und auf Blütenpracht muß man auch verzichten (duften tun die Blüten auch an Land nicht). Vermehren kann man sie unter Wasser durch Stecklinge auch nicht sehr erfolgreich, die Stecklinge der Aquarienbestände werden alle emers bewurzelt

MfG Frank


----------

